# kde 3.5.2stable u. installiert -weiter 3.4.3 geladen?[gelöst

## klemi

Hi,

blöde Frage - im Kontrollzentrum steht nach dem installiern von kde 3.5.2 immer noch 3.4.3

Wie kann das sein.

Steh im Momnet auf nem Schlauch.

Gruß

Klemi

----------

## franzf

kde ist geslottet. Wähl beim Login im KDM statt 3.4.3 den 3.5.2  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Und trag in rc.conf die neue Version nach, sonst lädt er immer 3.4er kdm.  :Wink: 

----------

## toralf

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Und trag in rc.conf die neue Version nach, sonst lädt er immer 3.4er kdm. 

 ?!

Ein 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

scheint mir da eher angebracht.

----------

## a.forlorn

Das reicht aber nicht.  :Razz: 

----------

## toralf

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Das reicht aber nicht. 

 Ja, was sollte denn in rc.conf stehen ?

----------

## a.forlorn

```
XSESSION="kde-3.5.2"
```

----------

## toralf

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> XSESSION="kde-3.5.2"
> ```
> ...

 *head smack* natürlich (ich habe da immer noch XSESSION="Xsession" stehen als fallback, wenn ich den xdm so starte.

----------

## tuxian

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> XSESSION="kde-3.5.2"
> ```
> ...

 

```
XSESSION="kde-3.5"
```

 genügt!

----------

## nikaya

Man trage den Namen des Skripts in "/etc/X11/Sessions" ein,also "kde-3.5".

----------

## mario88

wie kann ich eig. nachdem ich kde-3.5.2 installiert hab komfortabel alle 3.4er Pakete deinstallieren?

oder muss ich das einzeln machen?

```
workstation mario # equery list -d

[ Searching for all packages in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3 (3.0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3 (3.1)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3 (4.0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3 (4.1)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 (4.1.2)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r1 (4.4)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1 (1.0)

[I--] [  ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2 (0)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-1.0.10 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/art-sharp-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-1.0.10 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/glade-sharp-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-1.0.10 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-1.0.10 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-1.0.10 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-dotnet/gtkhtml-sharp-2.8.2 (2)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r2 (2.3)

[I--] [  ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2 (2.4)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 (1)

[I--] [  ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6 (2)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/arts-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/arts-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/certmanager-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/certmanager-3.5.2-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.2-r3 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmail-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmail-3.5.2-r3 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kommander-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kommander-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kontact-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kontact-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/ktnef-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.3-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkcal-3.5.2-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.0 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.2-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkmime-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.0-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libksieve-3.4.1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mimelib-3.4.2 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/mimelib-3.5.1-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/quanta-3.4.3 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/quanta-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.11 (0.8)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.4 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 (2.1)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 (2.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.4_p6 (1.4)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.5 (1.5)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.6.3 (1.6)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 (1.7)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 (1.8)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1 (1.9)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 (3.3)

[I--] [  ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1 (3.4)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11 (1)

[I--] [  ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12 (2)
```

----------

## nikaya

Also ich mache es immer hiermit:

```
emerge -Ca $(for package in `equery list | grep kde-base | grep 3.4.` ; do echo -n "=${package} " ; done)
```

----------

## Olis

 *mario88 wrote:*   

> wie kann ich eig. nachdem ich kde-3.5.2 installiert hab komfortabel alle 3.4er Pakete deinstallieren?
> 
> oder muss ich das einzeln machen?

 

Eine Möglichkeit ist hier im Gentoo-Wiki beschrieben:

```
equery list kde-base/ | grep 3.4 | xargs emerge --unmerge --pretend
```

Und wenn's gut aussieht, dann noch mal ohne "--pretend".

Olis

----------

